# Help Get Me Started



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ive never been really big on bay fishing but Im starting to change my mind just out of boredom.

Ive been chasing bass all over since I was 14 and ready to reel something a little different. Problem is, I have no idea where to start. Got no idea what to go fishing for, no idea what bag limits are, no idea what fish have seasons and what they are... pure newb here.

My intention, at least to start with, is to use my normal tackle- Ambassador reels, medium to medium heavy rods, and my boat.

First off, most of my reels are strung with either 10 or 12 lb line. Should I start looking at rigging up with something a little higher? Maybe a good braid at least?

Leaders- obviously some of them critters out there have mouths full of razors that make short work of mono line. I have at least one roll of 25 lb line laying around (no idea where it even came from), would that stand up any better or should I go invest in some steel leaders? How long?

Tackle. This is where I always go way overboard. I have stuff in my tackle box thats never seen water, I dont want to go even deeper into debt stocking up on stuff that doesnt work or I wont use because I find a 'secret weapon'. Whats a few of the more common lures?

I have fished with shrimp off piers a time or two in the distant past and even spent a day with my brother on his deck boat catching mango(?) snapper on the Destn jetty but that was more than 10 years ago but that pretty much sums up my saltwater experience. 
My concern is my boat has a 'freshwater' trolling motor. I know that saltwater is a no-no, does the bay qualify as a no-no?

Im sure more will questions will pop up but that should be enough to get the juices flowing.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

10 lb. Test line is what I use for trout , reds, and flounder. As far your boat , just flush the engine when you get home and wash your trolling motor off while you're cleaning the boat. Buy a couple of mirrodine lures and a couple packs of curly tail grubs and a pack or two of jig heads. If you're a bass fishermen ,odds are you already have some lures that will work for specks and reds , such as your top water plugs and jerk baits.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Introduce yourself to the popping cork, a jighead, and fluorocarbon leader material. And check YouTube for Redfish and Speckled Trout vids. Plenty of good info out on the web.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

GROUPERKING said:


> 10 lb. Test line is what I use for trout , reds, and flounder. As far your boat , just flush the engine when you get home and wash your trolling motor off while you're cleaning the boat. Buy a couple of mirrodine lures and a couple packs of curly tail grubs and a pack or two of jig heads. If you're a bass fishermen ,odds are you already have some lures that will work for specks and reds , such as your top water plugs and jerk baits.


Excellent, thanks. I can see whats going to happen here, Im going to go out there and hang into something and get hooked. I just dont want to spend a fortune on stupid stuff just because I took a stroll through the saltwater aisle at Bass Pro. If I eventually wind up with a totally separate tackle box full of stuff thats fine, I just dont want it to be the first trip.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

What about time of day? Do I need to learn to start tracking tides? 

I was actually half way considering going today but I think Ive blown too much time. Its after noon now and Im not sure if the weather is going to hold long enough to get loaded up, get my license and back down to the south end of the county. Be my luck the daily storm will hit about the time I get my rods out of the locker 5 miles from the boat ramp.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

SLICK75 said:


> What about time of day? Do I need to learn to start tracking tides?
> 
> I was actually half way considering going today but I think Ive blown too much time. Its after noon now and Im not sure if the weather is going to hold long enough to get loaded up, get my license and back down to the south end of the county. Be my luck the daily storm will hit about the time I get my rods out of the locker 5 miles from the boat ramp.


 The first 4 or 5 hours of day and the last 4 or 5 hours tend to be best. However strong tidal movement can trumph this. I prefer to fish while the water is either rising or falling. Non moving water tends to produce poor results.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I would say 50% of your bass lures will work for reds on any give day. Spinners, spoons, and cranks. I went to a redfish seminar and I have not tried this technique out yet, but the guy had pictures that it worked. But he took d-17s or r-17 cranks that could dive 12+ feet with big bills and fish the flats with them. When you scrape the sand it has a look of like a fish picking for crabs and it makes the reds go crazy. I had some of those from bass fishing that I want to try. But like others said a jig and gulp shrimp will always works.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Blazerz65 said:


> I would say 50% of your bass lures will work for reds on any give day. Spinners, spoons, and cranks. I went to a redfish seminar and I have not tried this technique out yet, but the guy had pictures that it worked. But he took d-17s or r-17 cranks that could dive 12+ feet with big bills and fish the flats with them. When you scrape the sand it has a look of like a fish picking for crabs and it makes the reds go crazy. I had some of those from bass fishing that I want to try. But like others said a jig and gulp shrimp will always works.


Thats great news, maybe some of those cranks I never use will come in handy after all. Im not really a big crankbaiter even for bass, something about those treble hooks and hidden stumps that make me tremble. But dragging one across sand and grass for a red might just be why Ive held on to them for as long as I have.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Man I'm telling you from one saltwater newby to another...start with a popping cork! Pick up 2(one for a spare) from dang near anywhere. They are a few bucks a piece. I like the brand Cajun Thunder A 10-12 mono main line and leader will be fine. Use a smallish circle hook tipped with a live shrimp or a gulp shrimp(they last longer). I just moved here in march and I've caught sooo many fish with simple rig. I'm talking reds, specks, drum, ladyfish and of course catfish. There is always action on the flats with them!!


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Blazerz65 said:


> I would say 50% of your bass lures will work for reds on any give day. Spinners, spoons, and cranks. I went to a redfish seminar and I have not tried this technique out yet, but the guy had pictures that it worked. But he took d-17s or r-17 cranks that could dive 12+ feet with big bills and fish the flats with them. When you scrape the sand it has a look of like a fish picking for crabs and it makes the reds go crazy. I had some of those from bass fishing that I want to try. But like others said a jig and gulp shrimp will always works.


That's new to me... worth a shot


----------



## USMCEOD (Oct 9, 2013)

*Bass Bait hooks rust*

Something to think about when using your bass baits/plugs in the saltwater... they will work, but typically the hooks will rust. Don't put them in your tacklebox without rinsing them off. You can change out the hooks and rings to stainless steel and be better off. Also, don't forget to rinse off your rods and reels before storing.


----------



## Yooper55 (Aug 31, 2012)

do you want to use live or artificial baits? I use 1/4 oz jigheads with gulp shrimp or 5" jerk shads are my go-to baits along with 17MR's. If you go out at first light bring a super spook jr. or top dog jr. or skitter walk to use until the sun gets up. My advice, depending on where you are planning on fishing, is to hire one of the inshore guides. It made a huge difference for me when I started salt water fishing a couple years ago. 

With that being said, my father has caught several trout and reds on bass and walleye lures from back home in michigan when he visits, but they haven't produced as well as the lures designed for inshore saltwater.


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

Hiring a guide will get you up the learning curve the quickest. Then using live shrimp will, after that using a gulp shrimp (try color new penny) on a jig head under a popping cork will catch you fish fastest. Right behind that come other soft plastic baits (fish/shrimp imitations) and mirrodine lures. But, since you are exactly like me a few years ago, moving from bass to the bays, dont buy a bunch of new lures. Your lures like rattle traps, topwaters, grubs, crankbaits will all work, just wash them to prevent rust. I think lure selection is less important than timing (morning is best but by 9AM its usually over, evening can be good too). Topwaters early early in the morning only. Learn the tides using this site, the little fish icons tell you when they predict the best fishing http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/florida-west-coast/pensacola
basically, the tides move water, and the fish take advantage of it. As tides rise in the morning, or as sun warms the water, they will move onto the flats. As tides fall, they will sit next to flats in deeper water or channels, picking off prey that is being carried out by the tides. 
Your line size is fine, dont worry much about the toothy critters. Target trout and reds, you will get the occasional spanish mackerel or bluefish with teeth but its not a guaranteed break off b/c of their teeth. 
You need to find the fish, watch for birds, watch for disruptions on the surface. Fan cast and move around to find the fish. Once you get a hit, work that area. Not having luck? Change spots first before your lure. Reds are lazy and sometimes you can see them but you need to put the lure right in front of them. Your bass casting skills will come in handy then


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, I went to Ft. Walton, Destin and Niceville the last 3 days. The first day (Tuesday) wasnt any good, wind was up and had everything choppy enough I couldnt get out very far past Shalimar without beating myself to death and risking a swamped boat or unintentional dip. Didnt even see a fish that day, spent most of the time getting a feel for handling the boat in that chop.

Wednesday me and my 17 yr old son went out to Crab Island and had a ball pulling in hard heads with Mirrordines. Water was in much better shape, enough that we actually rode out to the end of the jetties but decided to come back in. Just too many big boats coming and going to be able to do anything. Mostly just wanted to ride out and look anyway.
Later in the day we made our way into the sound and my son finally hooked a speck off a live shrimp right before we left. That wound up being the only thing we brought home.

Yesterday we took my 6 yr old out of Niceville. My oldest hooked another speck on a Gulp shrimp but got in too big a hurry to land him with 8 lb line and let him snap the line just as he was reaching for it. One day he will listen to me...
The wind had things chopped up again, I was really surprised he hooked that one, pure dumb luck. Finally we rode back out to Crab Island right before sunset in the hopes of at least hooking a hard head for the 6 yr old. Got lucky and snagged him a lady fish before having to high tail it back to the ramp to beat dark.

All in all, even with the lack of keeper fish weve all had a good time. Once I get a better idea on how the wind is going to affect the water before driving all the way down there and work out where to go and where to not waste my time I see this becoming more and more of a regular adventure.

Got to take a couple of days off and catch up on a few things around the house. Next week Im setting my sights on Blackwater and Escambia. 

Thanks for all the advice, I feel like its all going to pay off once I get my feet under me a little better.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Simonj31 said:


> Man I'm telling you from one saltwater newby to another...start with a popping cork! Pick up 2(one for a spare) from dang near anywhere. They are a few bucks a piece. I like the brand Cajun Thunder A 10-12 mono main line and leader will be fine. Use a smallish circle hook tipped with a live shrimp or a gulp shrimp(they last longer). I just moved here in march and I've caught sooo many fish with simple rig. I'm talking reds, specks, drum, ladyfish and of course catfish. There is always action on the flats with them!!


^This,,,plus if you dont catch fish soon move..don't wait or try everything in the box.That was the hardest thing for me to get used too,,if the fish are there a shrimp and float at 2ft or so will show ya quick,,if not hanging around seldom helps.Just another newbies 2 cents though.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

One question I meant to ask the other day... What about depth?

One thing I noticed is all the fish weve caught so far were in less than 3 feet of water. It got to the point that I was actively avoiding anything over 3-1/2 feet. Is that about right or should I work the deeper areas a little more?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Early morning and late afternoon the fish can be caught in the shallows. When the sun is high they will often retreat to deeper water.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

SLICK75 said:


> One question I meant to ask the other day... What about depth?
> 
> One thing I noticed is all the fish weve caught so far were in less than 3 feet of water. It got to the point that I was actively avoiding anything over 3-1/2 feet. Is that about right or should I work the deeper areas a little more?


I catch fish up top in mobile bay even in deeper water but I fish early while its cool in the summer.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Slick, I'm in the same boat (ok pardon the pun) as you - I'm a bass fisherman from North Carolina but I'm down in Pensacola 2 to 3 times per year with the family to visit my wife's parents there. I got a deal on a used 18ft Sea Pro cc a few years ago, so have been trying to learn this whole saltwater thing a piece at a time. PFF has been very helpful.

Your bass tackle is fine for specs and reds. I personally do prefer braid with a flouro leader, but that's true for me for bass fishing as well so it's more personal preference than anything. Your medium or better yet medium heavy rods will be great for reds and specks in my opinion. 

I tried the popping cork, and I have tried DOA shrimp and the Gulp Shrimp. I didn't catch anything so I guess I failed to develop the mojo or confidence with them, but I will say what did work for me. I figured these fish, especially the trout, are chasing bait just like bass do, so why not my bass lures? I tied on a 5-0 wide gap hook with a corkscrew style hook keeper and rigged up a Yum 5" Money Minnow swim bait in pearl color, weedless with the hook buried and brought through on the back and then skin hooked into the bait to make it weedless (I assume you know what I mean). I started out on some grass flats in the mornings (Innerrarity Point from launch westward was where I was) and just slowly swam that money minnow along, letting it fall to bottom occasionally to keep it down. I would let it sink into any dark spot I came across (I assume they were holes or dips) and upon bringing them out of those I would get slammed by a trout. Caught probably 20 or more trout from 18 to 22 inches over the course of a week doing this, and it worked the next trip when I came down as well.

Add it to your arsenal if you need another trick in the bag, it worked for me. I'm still learning this saltwater thing, I really enjoy it but I just don't get to practice except 2 to 3 weeks out of the year. =(

I'll be down there first week of July, and I intend to try some shakey head jigs with my zoom flukes around piers and structure as well, see if i can pick up a flounder or red that way.

Good luck!


----------

